#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Interview Dressing Tips - Dress code for an Interview - Interview dressing Guide

## nanny

*Dressing for Success
*
Arthur Ashe once said, "Clothes and manners do not make the man; but when he is made, they greatly improve his appearance." And true are his words in the corporate world. In order to make an impression you need to be able to deliver goods but the right attitude and image play an important role when you finally do deliver! Its like icing on the cake!
Here are some things to be kept in mind while dressing for success:



Your clothes SHOULD BE neat, ironed and cleanShoes should be in a good condition and clean. Men should polish their shoes as often as possibleYour hair should be neat and clean. Styling should be conservative.Women - Lots of make up should be avoided. Wear light pastel shades. No make up look should be also avoided unless you have flawless complexion. Wear lip gloss and kajal if you prefer the no make up lookNails should be clean, neat and should be of reasonable length. Avoid very long nails.Skirts should be of conservative lengths and should not be too short. Preferably stick to knee length skirts.Heels should be low. Its all about being comfortable.Teeth should be clean. Your smile says a lot about you!Carry tissue instead of a hanky. A tissue is cleaner and germ free as you usually dispose it after one use.Men - Shirts should be tucked in!Women - Avoid wearing gajras as much as possible.Women  Bindis should be conservative; not too big!Sun glasses should not be worn indoors. It is NOT cool and fashionable unless you work for a fashion house.Jewelry should be simple. Dont come bedecked in diamonds and gold to work / interview.Finally, wear your best smile and have confidence in yourself. You do not need to wear expensive designer clothes to make an impression. Clean, neat, conservative and ironed are the keywords to be kept in mind.

*--Dressing Table--*

*Dressing YES YES
*
*Dressing NO NO
*

Clean clothes, polished and clean shoes
High heels, sports shoes, slippers,
colorful socks

Cut Nails
Jeans and other casual clothes

Combed hair and conservative hairstyle 
Body piercing, tattoos that are visible

Conservative colors 
Bright vibrant colors

Smell good  take a shower / bath before you go
Sweaty, un - bathed, straight out of
bed look








  Similar Threads: ISRO Interview Experience And Interview Questions TCS Interview Kit- TCS Interview Preparation Material PDF Download The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions - How to face interview tricks Interview Skilss  - Interview Tips - Interview Preparation Pdf Download The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions How to face interview tricks

----------

